# Pellets



## imjsanderson (Jul 2, 2009)

Do any of your physicians insert hormone pellets?  If so, how are you billing these and are they paid?  I use the 11980 for the insertion, J3490 for the pellets and more recently I use S0189 for the testosterone pellets and J3490 for the estrogen pellets.  I bill these on paper along with an ACOG article, our pharmacy invoice showing what we paid and a letter from our physician explaining what they had the patient previously try and why this works....any additional suggestions?


----------

